# Loosing Battle Walmart Return Very Sick



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness I have been all over the department manager and store manager at our local Walmart. I found this guy #1 random container with barely a pen hole to breath. Dirty water so weak cant hardly go to surface to breath. Fins look like blender. Apparently someone bought him thought fun to fight him and then returned him half dead! He was put back on shelf to die. REALLY Walmart? ????? Not sure if he will make it through night but had manager give him to me to try to help him. Unbelievable. Sorry major soap box. Cant remember whose special fish was Mercy but this guy is coming home to honor her fight. Here's his pix. Help me name him. Going to start w heater water and aquarium salt. Any advice to help me best treat appreciated!


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Poor little guy. Best of luck with him but you never know. A little loving and care can sometimes go a long way. He may just need a good rest. Is he eating at all?

Stuff like this happening to them really makes me crazy. Things have to change out there. There is no such thing as a disposable pet.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Zippy2014 said:


> Poor little guy. Best of luck with him but you never know. A little loving and care can sometimes go a long way. He may just need a good rest. Is he eating at all?
> 
> Stuff like this happening to them really makes me crazy. Things have to change out there. There is no such thing as a disposable pet.


No not eating. Extremely weak didn't even fight me when I netted him  He tried to swim a little when first got in tank. I put him in some things to hide in as well as im sure at the very least he is traumatized from all been through. Hopeful. I pray he turns around and will start trusting me. Thanks for the note!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope he makes it. Maybe he'll be able to eat if pellets sink down to him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I just tried some brine shrimp. He did watch them with interest but not eating yet. He has tried to swim more which is encouraging. He struggles to use of what's left of anal and caudal fins but seems to pull himself with ventrals. Maybe with rest and settling in tom will be better. Thank you for your interest


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Poor baby. Sounds like you're off to a good start. I hope he pulls through for you!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you Elleth!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh my goodness I have been all over the department manager and store manager at our local Walmart. I found this guy #1 random container with barely a pen hole to breath. Dirty water so weak cant hardly go to surface to breath. Fins look like blender. Apparently someone bought him thought fun to fight him and then returned him half dead! He was put back on shelf to die. REALLY Walmart? ????? Not sure if he will make it through night but had manager give him to me to try to help him. Unbelievable. Sorry major soap box. Cant remember whose special fish was Mercy but this guy is coming home to honor her fight. Here's his pix. Help me name him. Going to start w heater water and aquarium salt. Any advice to help me best treat appreciated!


Ermahgawd! What a state! Who does that?! Fights bettas just for fun and then returns them!

I'm so glad you've saved him Mamaj! Lee had Mercy, who passed, SIP Mercy. 

If you have some stress coat it might also help him too!

Can't wait to hear updates on how he's doing! My thoughts are with you as you do what you can for this little guy! It's good to know he's swimming (or trying too!)

<3

Also, I was thinking a good name could be Rocky if you haven't named him yet


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks FrostPixie! I was up about every 3 hrs checking on him last night. About 3am I woke up and thought Chance needs to be his name. He is more active today and trying to swim some. Went and got him a betta leaf and going to try to rearrange better plants in tank to get him an area closer to surface to rest. Still no eating. That would make me feel lots better if he would eat. Here's a couple of new pix of him. Showing more interest in surroundings so hope good sign. Already attached to this little guy.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Awww, he's so cute. Poor thing. At least he's one of the lucky ones to have you take him home. I couldn't tell from your OP if the story of him being bought and returned has been confirmed or if it's just speculation. If it's the latter, then it's also possible that someone may have put him with another male in the cup at the store and then someone else separated them again later.

Twice, I've seen 2 male bettas together in a cup at Walmart (2 diff Walmarts), and found the empty cup and separated them. Heartbreaking to see that. =/ I wish I could take them home but I don't have any more room for betta boys. I'm amazed at the manager letting you take the fish for free though! Glad that they had the decency to allow you that. ...I tried that once and..... I hate people, let's just say that. lol

I think he looks like he has a very good chance (perfect name btw!). I hope he pulls through and we all get to see the "transformation" photos later. ^_^


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. The department manager is who told me he had been a return. He was pretty discouraged about it too. Was a young guy but have to give him credit he was knowledgeable about bettas and was concerned enough for Chance that he had tried Meloafix to help. Store manager was jerk my opinion and went and told cashier how to handle fish. Im sure they had discussion anout crazy fish lady trying to rescue this dying fish. I did offer to pay .99 because I figured they would be more willing to let me have him that way. Still had a sticker on him for full price and have him marked as crowntail. Prob wrong too. His dorsal fin doesn't resemble that to me but I guess he will have to grow some fins before know for sure. But yes on cup fighting. Rescued two other day from that. Dept manager thinks teenager doing it but unreal the stories he told me. So sad just cant figure out why people are down right mean.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Dept manager wax very sweet and was thrilled I was taking him home. Maybe each small chance we have to educate will make a future difference.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy. I'm glad the department manager cared enough at least.

Hoping for the best with your Chance! Sending good vibes for him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Chance appreciates that  Every time I see his fin perk up cant help but smile


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, there are many reasons he is so battered but for you seem to be doing a good job on helping him. His fins do look really battered but the good news is that it appears to be regrowing nicely.

First off, you want to make sure his water is exceptionally clean, without knowing the size of the tank I can't give a specific recommendation but make sure you're cleaning out the gravel really well and that you're changing the water frequently. 

Next, you'll want to give him something to soothe him. Some Indian Almond Leaf would be best for him but failing that, you could get some Rooibos tea (plain, unscented tea). Twinnings has a brand of red rooibos tea available at groceries in the US.

Lastly, switch off the lights and cover his tank. The darkness will make him feel more secure. Let him explore his tank. Keep offering him food daily but keep the tank dark as much as you can.

I don't think he really needs salt, but if you do want to try it, remember, 10 days maximum.

Here's hoping for him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. He is in a 1.5 quaranteen tank at moment. Have not hooked up his filter yet because concerned he was not strong enough to handle water current..Did seem more active with light off. Will go to surface for air but then goes back to bottom to sit. When gets bottom always releases air bubbles from gills. Do you think maybe taking big gulps to conserve energy? Some movement of caudal fin. Almost none with anal. Do you think he will get movement back with fin growth? Ordering ial today. Appreciate any other suggestions


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

With a 1.5 gallon, you'll want to change about 50% - 75% every day with a 100% change weekly. If that's a little tight, you could get away with 75% every other day, change as often as your schedule will allow. The more frequent the better without stressing him out. If you have the betta hammock for him to rest near the surface, that will be fine, he may not use it but at least it's there if he needs. If you're using Seachem Prime as your water conditioner, you'll want to dose an additional 2 drops / gallon on the day you don't do a water change.

The air bubbles aren't a big deal, he's just regulating his buoyancy. He should start using his fins normally once he heals up. Oh am I seeing incorrectly, is he missing his ventrals (the two that hang down below his beard)?


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Bless you for taking him in. I'm cheering for you and him! I remember seeing a post about a female who lost most of her caudal and she did develop some of it back and was able to get around.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Veloran said:


> With a 1.5 gallon, you'll want to change about 50% - 75% every day with a 100% change weekly. If that's a little tight, you could get awatch me. At with 75% every other day, change as often as your schedule will allow. The more frequent the better without stressing him out. If you have the betta hammock for him to rest near the surface, that will be fine, he may not use it but at least it's there if he needs. If you're using Seachem Prime as your water conditioner, you'll want to dose an additional 2 drops / gallon on the day you don't do a water change.
> 
> The air bubbles aren't a big deal, he's just regulating his buoyancy. He should start using his fins normally once he heals up. Oh am I seeing incorrectly, is he missing his ventrals (the two that hang down below his beard)?


Definitely on board with water changes. Priority. Starting to use his hammock.some but most thrilled that swimming much more and coming to front of tank to watch me. Ate a couple of mini pellets! !! Should get indian almond leaves coming Mon. Do u know what store carries the tea? As for venticals they are gone or damaged. Either keeps clamped or not sure with red strips under body tears? Ill post new pix.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

SunnySideIvy said:


> Bless you for taking him in. I'm cheering for you and him! I remember seeing a post about a female who lost most of her caudal and she did develop some of it back and was able to get around.


Thank you so much! Encouraged swimming and coming to front of tank now. Got him to eat few pellets so hopefully strength will cont to improve.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Eating is such good news! Congrats!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Good new that he's eating. I thought those looked like his ventrals, quite badly battered though.

I get Twinnings tea at the local grocery and at the farmer's market, you can check the grocery tea isle. If you're floating the teabags in his tank, put it near somewhere that he can rest as he will cuddle up under it once it start to leech into his tank.

All in all, he should be fine with clean water and good food.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. I will look for tea bags. He has moved his ventrals a little in last day which is encouraging. Hopefully will relax them over time. I am seeing some clear fin growth on edges. He ate a little of brine shrimp yest but still struggling to eat. Interested but still spitting out most of it. Have tried crushing pellets. Maybe got bite of blood worm down. May pick up some vitachem. Local store has that with garlic additive. Can you tell if he is a possible crown tail or veil tail?


----------



## Lonely (Jul 1, 2015)

Aww poor guy, maybe if he hadn't been living at Abuse-mart, he would have been a beautiful betta. I'm glad nice, kind, helpful people life you live in this earth.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. He is making slow progress. Hopefully each day will make him stronger and back to being a happy fish he was meant to be.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I would get him a bath with methylene blue. He was almost certainly exposed to high ammonia levels and this can clear up gills and help provide more oxygen in his bloodstream. It will also kill bacteria on tail and body. Used in a container outside his aquarium. Only takes 15 minutes. Good on all new fish from a store cup. Easy and safe for fish. Also keeping the salinity of the water at 1-3 ppt (1 tablespoon aq salt per 5 gallons) will help his gill function and keep bad bacteria levels low until his fins and slime coat are in better shape. Cutie! Good luck.


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

I nearly shed tears over this. Bless your heart for helping him. Please give us daily updates. I expect to see him fully healed in a few weeks! 

HUGS


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

logisticsguy said:


> I would get him a bath with methylene blue. He was almost certainly exposed to high ammonia levels and this can clear up gills and help provide more oxygen in his bloodstream. It will also kill bacteria on tail and body. Used in a container outside his aquarium. Only takes 15 minutes. Good on all new fish from a store cup. Easy and safe for fish. Also keeping the salinity of the water at 1-3 ppt (1 tablespoon aq salt per 5 gallons) will help his gill function and keep bad bacteria levels low until his fins and slime coat are in better shape. Cutie! Good luck.


Good idea on the methylene blue bath. I am keeping the salinity stable. He floats around and seems to explore the tank and hides in different areas. I have been able to get him to eat just a little brine shrimp every day. Interested in food but if you offer anything else just swims away and I have to work with him to get him to eat the shrimp. He comes to front tank to look for me but times where he just sits and stares like post traumatic shock. I have him carded since other tanks next to his. I have removed card a couple of times for very short time just to see if has any response to other fish. Will look over for a minute but zero response. Do you think due to his trauma? I dont want to stress him in any way but have checked briefly to see if could get a flare response. I think he is making very slow progress but sure will feel better like out of woods when he darts around tank and eats like a piggy.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

aquahome44 said:


> I nearly shed tears over this. Bless your heart for helping him. Please give us daily updates. I expect to see him fully healed in a few weeks!
> 
> HUGS


Thanks! That means a lot. I look forward to seeing how his colors and fins turn out


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

*First flare!*

Wanted to share an update on Chance. He is improving every day now. Started using his caudal fins more and can actually move quickly (when he wants to lol). I was most excited to see him flare for the first time ever tonight. He has never shown interest in another fish even though I have tried several times to remove his card for very short time to see if he would react. Tonight I pulled out the girl card haha. Leo (Leonarda) is a very animated plakat that is quite the show off. Yep once he caught sight of a cute girl he flared that beard! I was so encouraged because another step in normal fish behavior. Eating a little better but still doesn't like pellets. We are still working on it. Cant have steak dinners (brine shrimp and blood worms) every night peanut butter and jelly is coming (pellets) :-D


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the update and I'm glad to hear / see that he is doing a bit better. The picture makes me cringe and want to smack the person responsible. It's insane. They banned dog fighting but this is OK??? 

I am so glad there are kind people like you sticking up for our weakest little friends.

Cheers again. Keep up the great work and give him a bloodworm for me someday. What's a little steak dinner between friends?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

aquahome44 said:


> Thanks for the update and I'm glad to hear / see that he is doing a bit better. The picture makes me cringe and want to smack the person responsible. It's insane. They banned dog fighting but this is OK???
> 
> I am so glad there are kind people like you sticking up for our weakest little friends.
> 
> Cheers again. Keep up the great work and give him a bloodworm for me someday. What's a little steak dinner between friends?


Haha thanks Aquahome will definitely give him a blood worm for you! Yes poor fins. I sure hope my discussion with the manager helps at least bring awareness to problem and i pray prevents future fish from suffering needlessly. I'm seeing some clear growth on fins starting to fill in gaps. Added IAL today. Already seeing some water color changes so hopefully that tannis will help healing along.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay!!! I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Poor little guy! I'm glad you rescued him and that he's doing better.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Bettaboy. By the way your boy Pi is so beautiful! I love marble patterns.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you Sadist. Got him to eat some pellets this am which is great. Cant wait to see fins grow. Not sure if they will ever look normal but he is a spunky little guy with personality coming out


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's great news! I predict veil tail.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That is what I am thinking as well. Be fun to see what color it turns out. See a little blue green tint mixed w red


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! I think he is in the middle of changing red now.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

*Bubble nest!!!!*

I am a very proud fish mama today. Chance made me his first bubble nest! He is camouflaged with gravel but maybe can see eyes peeping through. Such a great sign. What an overcomer he is! Yeah Chance


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

This brought tears in my eyes. Faith in humanity restored.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Awe thanks


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Subbing!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I notice an empty cup at another store and then cup that looked really dirty. I decided to to try to switch the betta to the other cup to try to dilute the dirty water and someone had stuck two in the cup together one was rather battered. I separated them and notified the staff at the store. In this instance they seemed to care and sent some to change water. I hope you can nurse this one to health.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww! I'm so glad to see him doing so much better! He's the cutest thing. I love his coloring too. ^_^


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

themamaj,

:lol: YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's incredible! You made my day!


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Yay!! I am so happy this little boy has you!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

It's great to hear that he's doing better!! Love the fact that he's made a bubble nest for you!! That's super exciting!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for all the encouraging words! You make my day.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

So how is your little guy doing?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

*Chance update*

Hi guys. Just wanted to update you on Chance and his progress. He is doing fabulous and fins are coloring up and coming in beautiful! My shy scared little guy has turned into a fireball of energy swimming all over tank and flaring at neighbors. The picky eater now eats anything that hits the water and is Mr Personality. He has grown 1cm in 2 wks. I couldn't be more pleased with progress. His fins are turning out to be red white and blue. So appropriate because he was rescued July 1st. I think i may give him a middle name too. Chance Victory...what do you think?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh yay! He looks so awesome! What a handsome little dude.  And I think that sounds like an excellent middle name.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Victory is the perfect middle name


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

So much more color and look at all that regrowth!!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Wow!! What a transformation! Glad he's doing well!


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

This is fantastic! He is surely one victorious fish!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you! Really rewarding to see him so happy and growing. Definitely a special bond w him  I upgraded one of my other rescues to a bigger tank tonight. He seems to really like his new space. I thought we cant always change our own circumstances sometimes when days get challenging. But always a blessing to do something for someone else...in this case fishes lol but they definitely make you smile


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Well spoken! I find my fish very therapeutic, especially the Bettas they are very relateable in a sense. There needs to be more people like you in the world!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

You are very sweet.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, look how spunky he is! I'm so glad you had room to rescue him!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Subbing.  I believe in this little guy.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He's beautiful! So happy to see he's doing better.


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

SunnySideIvy said:


> Well spoken! I find my fish very therapeutic, especially the Bettas they are very relateable in a sense. There needs to be more people like you in the world!




I had a stroke so I'm home all day with my 12 bettas (and cats, and dog  )
I have to agree that fish are therapeutic. I move from tank to tank to sorority just sitting quietly with my fish, to check everyone's eyes, fins, scales, eating habits, etc. It's so relaxing but also great brain activity for me to work on my memory and my attention to detail. I don't know what I'd do without my fishes! Cheers again to themamaj for all her great work with Chance Victory!

:lol:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, look how spunky he is! I'm so glad you had room to rescue him!


me too! i wonder if he realizes all he went through. sometimes I think he looks really happy to have a home other times I think he is just glad to see his "food source" lol !!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Subbing.  I believe in this little guy.


Aww thanks so much! I sure appreciate all the good wishes for him!


----------



## esmeraldurr (Jul 16, 2015)

OMG hes gorgeous, hopefully he does well!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Reading stories like Chance's breaks my heart! This is everyone's world, and nobody has more right to be in it than anyone else. Thank-you from the bottom of my heart for taking this guy in and giving him the opportunity to thrive.

He's an absolutely beautiful betta, and his coloring is similar to my female DT. I love him, and I'm so glad to read he's doing well!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

grumpyfish said:


> Reading stories like Chance's breaks my heart! This is everyone's world, and nobody has more right to be in it than anyone else. Thank-you from the bottom of my heart for taking this guy in and giving him the opportunity to thrive.
> 
> He's an absolutely beautiful betta, and his coloring is similar to my female DT. I love him, and I'm so glad to read he's doing well!


Thank you so much! He has been making me huge bubble nests. Each milestone is thrilling. Would love to see a picture of your girl.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

All of my girls are horrible when it comes to taking pictures, and Coral is the worst! I wish she would stop moving long enough to get a shot of her with her tail fanned out...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh she is gorgeous! The colors in their tail do look very similar. I understand on pictures. My plakat girl is the worst. She is like a rocket. We should do a thread on photo fails. I have so many of tails and darting into plants when the camera comes out! Thanks for sharing pix!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

I totally agree! Most of the pics I try to take of my girls, they end up looking like meteors &#55357;&#56842; Thank you, she was at my LFS for so long I gave in and took her home. My boys all seem to ham it up, especially my blue VT. I swear he poses for me haha


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know how it is with those moving fish. I actually take videos of mine and then go save the one good frame in it as a picture.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I know how it is with those moving fish. I actually take videos of mine and then go save the one good frame in it as a picture.


That's a great idea! I have tons of videos of mine, but I never thought to save any of the frames as pictures. Actually I take so many videos, my boyfriend jokes that I'm a "crazy fish lady" who sends him "at least 3 fish videos a day".


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

grumpyfish said:


> That's a great idea! I have tons of videos of mine, but I never thought to save any of the frames as pictures. Actually I take so many videos, my boyfriend jokes that I'm a "crazy fish lady" who sends him "at least 3 fish videos a day".


I have done the videos as well and done screen shots from them. Sometimes you can end up with a really cool action pose. Im with you on crazy fish lady. My daughter complains that I have more pix of fish on my phone than her. lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Dumb question...what does LFS stand for? Have seen a lot of people mention that but assume it is a store not found around my area.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

LFS is just an abbreviation for local fish store...never feel a question is dumb, nobody was born knowing everything, despite what some may think &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

LFS is local fish store


----------



## Elizamcm (Jul 1, 2015)

Find myself checking this thread every day just for an update!! So happy for little chance that has been given a chance ❤&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Elizamcm said:


> Find myself checking this thread every day just for an update!! So happy for little chance that has been given a chance ❤��


I am sitting here watching him swim all over the tank. He loves to look at reflection in tank. Then he goes and builds bubble nests for that good looking fish he sees haha. He is definitely one of my favorite boys. I will post more pictures as his tail grows. Cant wait to see final outcome!


----------



## svton25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Since showing the photo's of Chance to my daughter (5) the other day she makes me show her the first and most recent photo's of him every day. :lol:

You're clearly do a great job !! WTG Chance !


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

svton25 said:


> Since showing the photo's of Chance to my daughter (5) the other day she makes me show her the first and most recent photo's of him every day. :lol:
> 
> You're clearly do a great job !! WTG Chance ![/QUOTE
> 
> Oh that is the sweetest thing! I work at a preschool so 5 yr olds are extra special to me! Here are a before and after together. Chance says hi and was trying to wave his fin  Love her give her big hug for me.


----------



## svton25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Will do !! And thanks for putting the two pics together. Saves me from jumping back and forth. Seriously, I should just print it ! 

It goes like this.... I'm browsing aquabid (daily) and showing her fish. We usually get about three in and she says... "Oh pretty! Now show me that one fish." Of course I ask, "which one?" "You know the one that was all beat up but now he's getting better." :welldone:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Too cute


----------



## juliesybil (Apr 5, 2015)

God bless you for literally rescuing that poor soul. shedding tears now as i type this. i am so glad he is doing so well. what a beautiful face, and it seems as if his fins will be beautiful as well. best of luck to both of you


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

svton25 said:


> Will do !! And thanks for putting the two pics together. Saves me from jumping back and forth. Seriously, I should just print it !
> 
> It goes like this.... I'm browsing aquabid (daily) and showing her fish. We usually get about three in and she says... "Oh pretty! Now show me that one fish." Of course I ask, "which one?" "You know the one that was all beat up but now he's getting better." :welldone:


That is so freaking cute!!! Sounds like you have a future animal-savior on your hands--I hope you have lots of room at your house!


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just read this whole thread, and I just wanted to say thank you for rescuing Chance. He is so lucky to have you, and his progress is so inspiring.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you! I really appreciate your support and kind words


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

*Look at those fins!*

Its been a little while since posted update. Chance is growing by leaps and bounds! He has so much fin growth going on I think he is pretending to be a half moon haha. Swims so fast I cant hardly capture him in a picture. Love that face! I seriously think he smiles


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow! He looks so awesome!  So glad that he's continuing to do well.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Aww I love him!! He's looking fantastic, and I love those colors!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you. I love color coming out too. I cant wait to see him when his fins are fully grown .


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow, he's amazing, and you've done such a wonderful job. It just goes to show what little troopers Bettas can be, and what wonders treating them with care and respect can do. It's a shame we don't have a forum mascot, I'd vote for Chance


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Its been a little while since posted update. Chance is growing by leaps and bounds! He has so much fin growth going on I think he is pretending to be a half moon haha. Swims so fast I cant hardly capture him in a picture. Love that face! I seriously think he smiles


Whoa!! I can't believe that's the same little fish! Chance has really changed and it's so amazing that you were able to give him that opportunity to flourish! He's looking so gorgeous!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a trooper! He's looking so much better!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

He looks like such a happy little guy, too &#55357;&#56842; I'm sure what's helped him most is knowing somebody loves him.


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

He's gorgeous! Remind us what you have done to treat him. What have you done / used besides clean, warm water, healthy food and your loving attention?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

dannifluff said:


> Wow, he's amazing, and you've done such a wonderful job. It just goes to show what little troopers Bettas can be, and what wonders treating them with care and respect can do. It's a shame we don't have a forum mascot, I'd vote for Chance



Aw thanks Dannifluff! Happy to have this guy part of my betta boys!!


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazing job!! Hes such a happy boy now this is such a wonderful story, I love following this little boy's progress!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie said:


> Whoa!! I can't believe that's the same little fish! Chance has really changed and it's so amazing that you were able to give him that opportunity to flourish! He's looking so gorgeous!



Thanks FrostPixie! He amazes me every day. My husband cant believe how much he has changed. Maybe he is starting to see my passion for caring for these guys. Haha before long I will have him hooked too  Is Monet doing any better?


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Thanks FrostPixie! He amazes me every day. My husband cant believe how much he has changed. Maybe he is starting to see my passion for caring for these guys. Haha before long I will have him hooked too  Is Monet doing any better?


Aww... yea that's totally how i got mine hooked!

As far as I can tell, Monet isnt showing any signs of further melt... though I did need to treat him using the tri-sulfa. Tonight is going to be a larger water change and Ill leave him be for a bit to see if it's still receeding. he's not as colourful ATM but he's still active. I'm missing his vibrant white, black and red though


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes he is so beautiful. I'm sure he will brighten back up as feeling better. I had another ooops i did it again. Proud Mama to 14...new giant today


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay!  Are you going to make a thread or post pictures of him somewhere?


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Damn, I thought I had a lot of bettas! types of set-ups do you have for your finned friends?


----------



## svton25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Mr. Fancy fins !


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have a fish room with lots of tanks lol. I love bettas and have done several rescue rehabilitation. They are all very spoiled and a hobby I really enjoy.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Pictures of this room?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I'll have to take some. Try to post some later today


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

...right now my bedroom is my fish room...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Understand. Actually it's my son's old bedroom ive turned into office/ fish room. Funny he hasn't seen room in long time so fish I have had in different rooms have all migrated into one. He will suprised lol.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Here's my tanks.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Oohhh....nice! What brand and size are those square ones-- I like the look of them! Are they all cycled? How long does it take to do the water changes?


----------



## FrankieandRoseForever (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh wow! That's alot of tanks! It's wonderful that you do rescue rehabilitation. I would love to be able to do that someday, when I have the money to get many more tanks and supplies. All of them are gorgeous, also! I'm sure they are very spoiled!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Beautiful!! I foresee a room like this in my future...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Oohhh....nice! What brand and size are those square ones-- I like the look of them! Are they all cycled? How long does it take to do the water changes?


Larger tanks are but smaller tanks get frequent water changes. If I do them all in one day about 4 hours if doing much aquascaping but most of time have them spread out to do a few 3-4 at a time. Have a journal/calendar/planner I record every water change day, filter changes, any medicine and notes about feeding behavior, etc. I have to be really organized to keep everyone on a proper water change schedule but I really enjoy doing it. I have crazy notes to about funny things they do, who's a picky eater, measurements, adoption dates and lots more. My daughter says I have more pix of fish than her. Probably right but shh don't tell her lol. The big tanks are 5.5. Have a 2.5 and the cube tanks are Tetra 1.5 (from Walmart). I may be chastized for that but for me that is adament about water changes it works well for me to handle (esp if rescue and need treatment) and allows me to help more fish without totally breaking bank. I rotate out different plants and caves so to keep it new and entertaining for them, however have a few pouters if you take out something treasured so notes on who to keep consistent so no meltdowns. I just tried first planted tank with Goliath so may be venturing into more real plants if that one is successful. I guess I am in work in progress trying to make improvements as I learn and provide very best care I can to my finned friends. I try to upgrade to larger tanks and better plants as they grow and as money and space allows. I appreciate your interest. It works for me and I have happy, healthy fish so that most important. 

*My boys- Crimson *(VT)*, Bryant *(HM)*, Blizzard *(Delta)*, Sterling* (EE)*, Max *(Double tail HM)*, Levi* (CT-rescue)*, Isaac *(VT-grown Petco baby)*, Benjamin *(CT-rescue)*, Eli *(Multi Dragon)*, Golliath *(King)*, Chance *(VT-rescue)*, Miles *(VT Petco baby though may be a Millie* :shock:*)
*My girls- Raisa *(HM), Leonarda/*Leo*-HMPK another one of those suprises lol)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Aww thanks. Sorry cant get all in one pix every wall covered lol! FrostPixie is my inspiration. Her tank set ups are amazing!! My daughter told me one day she dreamed that she walked in the room and there was this aquarium glow to the room was wall to wall shelves of fish. Hmmm sounds like good dream to me  I told my husband my dream house would be a room with electrical strips, heat controlled, a utility sink and counter for water changes, and lots of shelves. Might as well dream big haha


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Well, that looks lovely! I'd love to see Frostpixies....any idea which thread her pictures are on?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Well, that looks lovely! I'd love to see Frostpixies....any idea which thread her pictures are on?


it is a thread called "I started with one" may be on betta pictures cant remember


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Aww thanks. Sorry cant get all in one pix every wall covered lol! FrostPixie is my inspiration. Her tank set ups are amazing!! My daughter told me one day she dreamed that she walked in the room and there was this aquarium glow to the room was wall to wall shelves of fish. Hmmm sounds like good dream to me  I told my husband my dream house would be a room with electrical strips, heat controlled, a utility sink and counter for water changes, and lots of shelves. Might as well dream big haha


Aww... mamaj!  you're too kind! :-D


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, that is an awesome and amazing transformation. So happy this story had a happy ending, his fins are looking so much better.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you! He is still growing by leaps and bounds. Check back and will post more pictures as grows


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I just love this guy! His anal fins are getting huge. Caudal has developed a little kink growing back but still seeing tons of new fin growth coming. Happy boy


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He looks great!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Its been a little while since posted update. Chance is growing by leaps and bounds! He has so much fin growth going on I think he is pretending to be a half moon haha. Swims so fast I cant hardly capture him in a picture. Love that face! I seriously think he smiles


Wow. Unbelievable what love can change. Id hug you if I could!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Mousie said:


> Wow. Unbelievable what love can change. Id hug you if I could!


How sweet!


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

You've done an amazing job with him. He's such a fighter. He looks great.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

What a beautiful boy!!! He looks fantastic!!


----------

